# latest saw blade skinner



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 6, 2016)

having a blast at this, also working on my first folding knife, in the background, raindrop damascus and going to have Mokume bolsters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey .... any one guess what the handles are made from?


----------

